# Newby - Looking for help on a Lindsey compressor



## Uncle_Joe (Jun 28, 2021)

Just got a model 25-HU. Does anyone have a source to replace the pump's pistons?

I got it seized and worked the pistons loose. I removed the cylinders and they are not smooth so I wonder if there is some compressor piston that would fit if i have the cylinders machined OS.

I'm tempted to free the piston rings and see how high compression this will go with the worn cylinder.

TIA.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Uncle_Joe,

No unfortunately, compressors are not like gas or diesel engines, there is no "oversize" pistons available. The factory solution is to buy new cylinders. I once rebuilt a Kellog American two stage compressor. The high pressure bore was shot and machine shop ended up sleeving that bore and replaced the piston with an available stock sized piston. The larger bore was just honed a little and used the same old piston. The bill was $300 bucks! but that was still cheaper than buying a new compressor head. I was lucky he had a nickel-iron sleeve to use lying around collecting dust! He said if he had to order one the bill would have been closer to $500. This was back in the 90s, I'm sure Harrison Grinding in North Arlington, NJ is gone now, property shows it as listed for sale.

Stephen


----------



## Uncle_Joe (Jun 28, 2021)

Sorry for not responding as I was never notified someone replied. I cleaned out the pump cylinders. There was some scraping but it was only on 1 piston and not the wall. I got the motor to start and pump air. it easily goes up to the limit of 160PSI to blow the safety valve(that's how i found the regulator was rusted stuck- problem fixed)
Maybe it pumps slower than original but it does pump.
Thx.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Uncle_Joe,

Glad you got it sorted, compressors have wider tolerances than engines 

Stephen


Uncle_Joe said:


> Sorry for not responding as I was never notified someone replied. I cleaned out the pump cylinders. There was some scraping but it was only on 1 piston and not the wall. I got the motor to start and pump air. it easily goes up to the limit of 160PSI to blow the safety valve(that's how i found the regulator was rusted stuck- problem fixed)
> Maybe it pumps slower than original but it does pump.
> Thx.


----------

